# Melatonin brain fog



## koolio (Jul 2, 2021)

I occasionally take 5 mg to help with sleep...the next day I experience brain fog until noon....anyone else experience this?


----------



## squatster (Jul 2, 2021)

I use an mk677 with melatonin in it- good sleep but I wake up at 4 am now wide awake


----------



## vpiedu (Jul 3, 2021)

i use 5mg but my job is so damn boring i can't tell if i have brain fog or not. my pops stopped using it due to the brain fog.

VP


----------



## koolio (Jul 3, 2021)

I will be 62 soon and have suffered from insomnia my entire life...I get 3-4 hours of crappy sleep a night...I never had brain fog until a year ago...maybe it is just old age catching up with me,...


----------



## bbuck (Jul 5, 2021)

Try using a much smaller dose. 5mg is way more then the body makes itself if i remember right.


----------



## cage99 (Jul 24, 2021)

I can use the stuff do the hangover feeling the following day.  Tried it many different ways for  couple years, but always the same result!

Cage


----------



## BIGAINS (Aug 1, 2021)

Lowering the dose and increaseing as needed may help. If you take melatonin nightly the brain fog usually goes away over time.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 11, 2021)

squatster said:


> I use an mk677 with melatonin in it- good sleep but I wake up at 4 am now wide awake



Try taking MK-677 a few hours before bed as it can wake people up when taken just before bed. I would also recommend adding in a ZMA stack with your melatonin as that can improve sleep quality and recovery in general.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 11, 2021)

koolio said:


> I occasionally take 5 mg to help with sleep...the next day I experience brain fog until noon....anyone else experience this?



I can get brain fog with many sleep products but melatonin is not one of them but it is fairly common. Are you using a slow release formula? If so I would recommend a fast one. If you aren't then maybe just lower your dose. My fav melatonin product are 21st century's quick dissolve 10mg cherry flavoured. Even my mum loves them and she is very sensitive to supplements and has had issues with other lower dosed (3-5mg) melatonin products.


----------

